# Easiest Meshuggah song?



## ChainsawVsGod (Mar 15, 2011)

Just wonderin. Would love to learn one but there all so damn hard.


----------



## NaYoN (Mar 15, 2011)

ChainsawVsGod said:


> Just wonderin. Would love to learn one but there all so damn hard.



Rational Gaze felt easy to me.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Mar 15, 2011)

Suffer In Truth

/thread


----------



## Skyblue (Mar 15, 2011)

1. Get an 8 string guitar, and tune it to LOW AS FUCK. 
2. Palm mute and chugg completely randomly, ignoring anything remotely similar to meters, time signatures, and rhythm. 
3. ?????
4. Profit!

EDIT: As it seems WAY too many people mistake this post for a serious one, I'll clarify- it isn't. I WAS JOKING. no need to comment on how musically ignorant I am, and I'm a big Meshuggah fan myself. 
sorry for the confusion I guess~


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 15, 2011)

The easiest, not to mention most boring song Meshuggah ever made.


----------



## thefool (Mar 15, 2011)

Skyblue said:


> 1. Get an 8 string guitar, and tune it to LOW AS FUCK.
> 2. Palm mute and chugg completely randomly, ignoring anything remotely similar to meters, time signatures, and rhythm.
> 3. ?????
> 4. Profit!



not relevant to question. .

learn straws pulled at random. its pretty simple and a ton of fun to play.


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 15, 2011)

Stengah is pretty fuckin fun to play.


----------



## KoenDercksen (Mar 15, 2011)

New Millenium Cyanide Christ is pretty straightforward, not hard at all.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Mar 15, 2011)

Skyblue said:


> 1. Get an 8 string guitar, and tune it to LOW AS FUCK.
> 2. Palm mute and chugg completely randomly, ignoring anything remotely similar to meters, time signatures, and rhythm.
> 3. ?????
> 4. Profit!



Most insanely ignorant post I've ever read. Nice work


----------



## Revan132 (Mar 15, 2011)

KoenDercksen said:


> New Millenium Cyanide Christ is pretty straightforward, not hard at all.



Except, you know, the tapping solo.
And not to mention the extreme precision required in the rhythm.


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 15, 2011)

NMCC is pretty tricky IMO. I can't get very far without my fretting hand cramping up and exploding.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 15, 2011)

The great thing about Chaosphere is that most of the riffs are the same a rhythm repeated twice over different places of the beat.


----------



## zilong (Mar 15, 2011)

Stuff from the None EP like Humiliative and Gods of Rapture are pretty easy, probably because they're more familiar to a typical guitarist


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 15, 2011)

Once you get used to the timing, as well as proper gear, none of the Meshuggah catalog is too difficult, bar some pretty awesome solos here and there.


----------



## KoenDercksen (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah the solo is hard, but the rhythm is not THAT hard in my opinion. Just requires fast picking hand and good counting


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 15, 2011)

Nothing is pretty easy I think, just messes with your head.


----------



## yingmin (Mar 15, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Nothing is pretty easy I think, just messes with your head.



Yeah, unless I'm forgetting something, I wouldn't say anything off of that album is particularly challenging. It's just a matter of learning how to count unconventional rhythms; the physical act of playing it is a lot easier than songs off of DEI or Chaosphere, or some of their more recent stuff.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 15, 2011)

I got listening to it and once you start picking out the guitar patters, some of the songs are very easy, just the drums come in at wierd times and make you feel like you have to change. It's you like lock up with the guitars, and listen to the vocals to get an idea of when you're going to change.


----------



## Joose (Mar 15, 2011)

Rational Gaze, for sure. One of my absolute favorites though.


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Mar 15, 2011)

Rational Gaze (except for the solos) is _literally_ five notes repeated at different times. The timing is really tricky but I mean it's a Meshuggah song.


----------



## Winspear (Mar 15, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> The easiest, not to mention most boring song Meshuggah ever made.




Yup, gotta be  Also one of my favourites


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 15, 2011)

Bleed is pretty easy. You don't even have to warm up or nothin'.


----------



## Encephalon5 (Mar 15, 2011)

I've found nothing by Meshuggah to be particularly difficult. They don't really write riffs though. More like rhythmic exercises.

Some of the stuff on ObZen is kind of difficult. Start with some stuff on Chaosphere. The Exquisite Machinery Of Torture is quite simple [evil]devilishly tricky.[/evil]



gunshow86de said:


> Bleed is pretty easy. You don't even have to warm up or nothin'.



I actually agree wholeheartedly.  It's a weird ass riff but once you get the picking pattern down there's nothing difficult about it. I remember spending 10-15 minutes having the riff repeat in GP5 so I could get a feel for it. It's a fun ass song too. Sounds killer. Everyone knows the riff......


----------



## Taylor2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Skyblue said:


> 1. Get an 8 string guitar, and tune it to LOW AS FUCK.
> 2. Palm mute and chugg completely randomly, ignoring anything remotely similar to meters, time signatures, and rhythm.
> 3. ?????
> 4. Profit!


 
You are aware that Meshuggah keeps their 8 strings tuned standard or half a step down right?
You are aware that Meshuggah uses primarily polyrhythmmic timing and structure in all of their songs right?


Seriously dude.


----------



## Islandjam2990 (Mar 15, 2011)

Skyblue said:


> 1. Get an 8 string guitar, and tune it to LOW AS FUCK.
> 2. Palm mute and chugg completely randomly, ignoring anything remotely similar to meters, time signatures, and rhythm.
> 3. ?????
> 4. Profit!


----------



## ChainsawVsGod (Mar 15, 2011)

Encephalon5 said:


> I've found nothing by Meshuggah to be particularly difficult. They don't really write riffs though. More like rhythmic exercises.
> 
> Some of the stuff on ObZen is kind of difficult. Start with some stuff on Chaosphere. The Exquisite Machinery Of Torture is quite simple [evil]devilishly tricky.[/evil]
> 
> ...



I find bleed utterly impossible. My hand simply can't go that fast. Plus it gets tired after about 30 seconds.


----------



## Kali Yuga (Mar 15, 2011)

ChainsawVsGod said:


> I find bleed utterly impossible. My hand simply can't go that fast. Plus it gets tired after about 30 seconds.


Practice.

Meshuggah for the most part is easy to play. It's really all about developing muscle memory for the odd rhythms.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm glad that so many people agree that fundamentally Meshuggah songs are easy to play.

2 years ago I started a thread stating that Meshuggah was easy to play and I nearly got my head ripped off


----------



## ChainsawVsGod (Mar 15, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I'm glad that so many people agree that fundamentally Meshuggah songs are easy to play.
> 
> 2 years ago I started a thread stating that Meshuggah was easy to play and I nearly got my head ripped off



But Shed?


----------



## Heaven strings (Mar 15, 2011)

Hahaha! Any serious guitarist and musician can surely pick up that this is a seriously talented band, sheesh!


----------



## darkinners (Mar 15, 2011)

Sane, definitely


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Mar 15, 2011)

I can play all of Pravus, some of Combustion and some of Straws pulled at Random. I'm trying Bleed but my picking hand refuses to cooperate.

Once you get the timing of the riffs down its easy. Combustion has alot more fret hand stuff and more straightforward timing if you want to go that route.


----------



## NaYoN (Mar 15, 2011)

I wanna see someone cover "I"


----------



## groph (Mar 16, 2011)

Skyblue said:


> 1. Get an 8 string guitar, and tune it to LOW AS FUCK.
> 2. Palm mute and chugg completely randomly, ignoring anything remotely similar to meters, time signatures, and rhythm.
> 3. ?????
> 4. Profit!



*THIS WAS PROBABLY A JOKE, GUYS.*


I don't know any Meshuggah songs but I'd probably go with Rational Gaze. The intro riff to Bleed isn't actually that hard, just stick with a STRICT down up down up down up picking pattern, don't do it in bursts of down up down, down up down or anything like that as your wrist will literally explode. I've seen it happen. The rest of the song is probably brutally difficult but if you strictly alternate pick it the intro isn't that bad at least, and most of the song follows that general rhythm.

Their easiest song is probably Mind's Mirrors, though, but it's probably not that much fun to play.


----------



## johnythehero (Mar 16, 2011)

NaYoN said:


> I wanna see someone cover "I"


 I saw in an interview that they said they were never going to play it live because even they don't know what the fuck they did in that song


----------



## yingmin (Mar 16, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I'm glad that so many people agree that fundamentally Meshuggah songs are easy to play.
> 
> 2 years ago I started a thread stating that Meshuggah was easy to play and I nearly got my head ripped off



I wouldn't say that Meshuggah songs are fundamentally easy as a rule, but Nothing doesn't contain anything amazingly technical. While the biggest part of their sound is the unusual timing and syncopation, there's definitely some physically challenging stuff they play, too.


----------



## 7Mic7 (Mar 16, 2011)

Just to say,meshuggah takes time to play perfectly .Stop saying its easy and all.Instead, think about how much time you have to put to play metal guitar,its all about precision,endurence,and groove but for a musician like the OP dont say its all easy to play those songs i mean come on....


----------



## NaYoN (Mar 16, 2011)

7Mic7 said:


> Just to say,meshuggah takes time to play perfectly .Stop saying its easy and all.Instead, think about how much time you have to put to play metal guitar,its all about precision,endurence,and groove but for a musician like the OP dont say its all easy to play those songs i mean come on....



Question wasn't "what Meshuggah songs are easy". It was "what Meshuggah songs are easiest to play?", so it's in a relative frame. Most people stated whichever song they think, among Meshuggah songs, is easier to play than other Meshuggah songs. I don't see anything wrong here.


----------



## goherpsNderp (Mar 16, 2011)

7Mic7 said:


> Just to say,meshuggah takes time to play perfectly .Stop saying its easy and all.Instead, think about how much time you have to put to play metal guitar,its all about precision,endurence,and groove but for a musician like the OP dont say its all easy to play those songs i mean come on....



this.

it also depends on how much exposure you've had to odd timings (riffs, not time signatures), and as said before, these are rhythmic exercises. a lot of the timings can be really tricky.

ie: i used to get pissed that i couldn't get the rhythm of a certain song down until i realized it had a simple pattern, something like 1. 1 2. 1. 1 2 3. 1. 1 2. 1. 1 2 3 4. then i said DOH and from there it was muscle memory.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 16, 2011)

yingmin said:


> I wouldn't say that Meshuggah songs are fundamentally easy as a rule, but Nothing doesn't contain anything amazingly technical. While the biggest part of their sound is the unusual timing and syncopation, there's definitely some physically challenging stuff they play, too.



Catch 33 and I are very complex, but aside from a few tracks like Bleed and Pravus I don't think they've done anything challenging since then


----------



## TheMasterplan (Mar 16, 2011)

Skyblue said:


> 1. Get an 8 string guitar, and tune it to LOW AS FUCK.
> 2. Palm mute and chugg completely randomly, ignoring anything remotely similar to meters, time signatures, and rhythm.
> 3. ?????
> 4. Profit!


----------



## Kali Yuga (Mar 16, 2011)

7Mic7 said:


> Just to say,meshuggah takes time to play perfectly .Stop saying its easy and all.Instead, think about how much time you have to put to play metal guitar,its all about precision,endurence,and groove but for a musician like the OP dont say its all easy to play those songs i mean come on....


... but Meshuggah songs for the most part _are_ easy to play. It doesn't take away from their brilliance at all. Musicianship comes from good writing, not the complexity of music. It's nothing to sit down and learn someone else's song, but to write something that interested is a different matter. Meshuggah is not very complex, despite rantings from foam-mouthed fans who incessantly scream about polyrhythms. For me, the simple riffs and quirky rhythms that build a hypnotizing atmosphere are what attracted me to the band, back when Nothing was originally released.


----------



## leandroab (Mar 16, 2011)

TheMasterplan said:


>




This song is a fucking masterpiece.


----------



## Double A (Mar 16, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> Bleed is pretty easy. You don't even have to warm up or nothin'.


I was going to say this. 

But seriously, the riffs in bleed are really simple and easy to learn, playing the whole thing through is another matter. Like they said themselves, it is like a punishing rhythmic exercise.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 16, 2011)

^

Yeah, I can play the main riff like 4 or 5 times and my wrist tells me "NO MORE!!!"


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Mar 16, 2011)

Skyblue said:


> 1. Get an 8 string guitar, and tune it to LOW AS FUCK.
> 2. Palm mute and chugg completely randomly, ignoring anything remotely similar to meters, time signatures, and rhythm.
> 3. ?????
> 4. Profit!
> ...



uh ur such a dick, I hate u, how canz u say bad stuf bout MESHUGAAAAAHHHH!!!! DEY R GOD, 
U SUCK!!! GET OFF THE INTERNET!!!


----------



## iddqd (Mar 17, 2011)

I'd say Acrid Placidity is the easiest:


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Mar 17, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> Bleed is pretty easy. You don't even have to warm up or nothin'.



You don't have to warm up for it because it is a warmup.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Mar 17, 2011)

Skyblue said:


> 1. Get an 8 string guitar, and tune it to LOW AS FUCK.
> 2. Palm mute and chugg completely randomly, ignoring anything remotely similar to meters, time signatures, and rhythm.
> 3. ?????
> 4. Profit!
> ...



The guy cant make a joke? Whoever really neg repped him is a fucking douche bag. Grow up kiddo's. The internet is serious business.

As for playing an easy meshuggah song, i found future breed machine album pretty easy.


----------



## Kali Yuga (Mar 17, 2011)

Yeah, nobody likes a bad joke.


----------



## leandroab (Mar 17, 2011)

iddqd said:


> I'd say Acrid Placidity is the easiest:




This song, too... This song is fucking awesome... Amazing.


----------



## Lukifer (Mar 17, 2011)

Being somewhat new to the whole djent sound I always forget the forefathers still rule supreme!!! Meshuggah make chugging on the same note so damn tasty!!! I dont have an 8 string to try out the newer stuff but since I got my 7 I havent tried any of the stuff on a 7 either. I have a pretty good right hand so I think I could get a few songs down.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Mar 18, 2011)

New Millennium Cyanide Christ. Rhythm has to be tight, but it isn't that hard if you have a good right hand. But to be honest, I haven't learned much of their stuff since I dont have an 8 string yet....that will be fixed soon \m/


----------



## Luuk (Mar 18, 2011)

Maybe not the easIESt, but still easy songs to learn. And awesome to play!


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Mar 18, 2011)

MetalBuddah said:


> New Millennium Cyanide Christ. Rhythm has to be tight, but it isn't that hard if you have a good right hand. But to be honest, I haven't learned much of their stuff since I dont have an 8 string yet....that will be fixed soon \m/



a lot of songs are on 7s, so that's no excuse


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 18, 2011)

Once again, 7SOH is clearly the most mature guy in the thread, as everyone that he disagrees with is a 'kid' and therefore not on the same level as him. 

You're lucky I'm not a mod Chris


----------



## MetalBuddah (Mar 18, 2011)

Wingchunwarrior said:


> a lot of songs are on 7s, so that's no excuse


yeah...but the last 3 albums + Eye have been on 8 string


----------



## pink freud (Mar 18, 2011)

Future Breed Machine. Mostly because it's the only one I ever sat down and tried


----------

